# Windows Photo Viewer does not open.



## Dark_Forge99 (Aug 10, 2006)

For reference, I'm using Ultimate 64-bit edition. And if this helps at all, this just started happening after I recovered from a screwy dual-boot session with Ubuntu (The Windows MBR got messed up and the drive wouldn't show until I fixed it via recovery disc).

So yeah, simply put whenever I double-click a photo file that normally opens with WPV, it won't open. Nothing happens. Same with right-clicking and "Open" or "Open with...WPV".

Also a strange thing to note is when I do right-click, there appear to be 3 unlisted things in the right-click menu as shown.










Hopefully somebody can help me out?


----------



## Dark_Forge99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope this isn't a violation against the forum rules, but I'm just gonna bring this topic back to the front page... If it is, my sincerest apologies and I will not do it again.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello,
try this start>Default Programs (right hand side)>associate a file type or protocol with a program, scroll down to .jpg is it there? does it have a program to open it with? 
see attached


----------



## Dark_Forge99 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, it says for all 4 that they're associated with Windows Photo Viewer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

RE: the 4 missing items in context menu - ShellMenuView - Disable/enable context menu items of Explorer

See if SFC can help w/ Photo Viewer - SFC - jcgriff2.com


----------



## Dark_Forge99 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah, I did what you said; I ran sfc /scannow under command prompt, and it came up with corrupt files it wasn't able to fix. Details are in the CBS.log file.

Also, when I tried to open it, it wouldn't. I checked Notepad and it's doing the same thing WPV is doing; not opening at all.

Since I can't open it to find out what's wrong, here's a megaupload link of my CBS file. Hopefully someone can take a look at it to see what's wrong. Thanks for the help so far.

CBS.log


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I get pop-ups from that site.

If SFC worked, it can't be related to EXE file extension.

Go to c:\windows, scroll down to Notepad.exe and double-click on it. Does it open?


----------



## Dark_Forge99 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, notepad.exe does open. I'm able to type stuff and save it to desktop as a .txt file, yet when I double-click the saved file, it does not open.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

See this article to see how to extract the SFC info from the CBS.log file (Win 7 is the same procedure as Vista):
How to analyze the log file entries that the Microsoft Windows Resource Checker (SFC.exe) program generates in Windows Vista

These are the files it was unable to repair. You'd need to search the full cbs.log file to find the path to the file. Copying them from the DVD involves mounting the image so you can access the files, which may have to be done on a different Win 7 system if this one isn't working properly.
Don't know why MS didn't provide an option to restore from the DVD.

Three files look like they may have been updated, all three are part of Windows Media Player:

```
Version = 6.1.7600.16667 "DMR_48.png"
Version = 6.1.7600.16667 "RenderingControl.xml"
Version = 8.0.7600.16700 "sqmapi.dll"
```
*sqmapi.dll* is the Software Quality Metrics API, which sends quality info to MS for Windows Media Player.




```
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "aero.msstyles.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "alg.exe.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "AltTab.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "AtBroker.exe.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "AudioSrv.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "bdesvc.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "behavior.xml"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "browser.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "bthserv.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "ConnectionManager.xml"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "cryptsvc.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "csrss.exe.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "D65.camp"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "EhStorShell.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "faultrep.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "fltmgr.sys.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "FntCache.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "lltdres.dll"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "luafv.sys.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "msacm32.drv.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "msctf.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "mshidkmdf.sys"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "NetworkExplorer.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "notepad.exe.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "OneX_v1.xsd"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "PhotoViewer.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "PortableDeviceApi.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "portabledevicestatus.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "qwavedrv.sys.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "racengn.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "resource.xml"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "scrnsave.scr"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "ServiceModelInstallRC.dll"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "smss.exe.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "SpTip.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "sqmapi.dll"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "svchost.exe.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "tcpbidi.xml"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "WLANAP_profile_v1.xsd"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "WLAN_policy_v1.xsd"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "WLAN_profile_v1.xsd"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "wmpnss_bw120.png"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "wmpnss_bw48.png"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "wpcsvc.dll"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "WpdMtpDr.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16385 "wshqos.dll.mui"
Version = 6.1.7600.16667 "DMR_48.png"
Version = 6.1.7600.16667 "RenderingControl.xml"
Version = 8.0.7600.16385 "iexplore.exe.mui"
Version = 8.0.7600.16385 "Windows Navigation Start.wav"
Version = 8.0.7600.16700 "sqmapi.dll"
```
You have *Open* as the first item in the context menu, I have *Preview* in mine. Two of the missing items are the Rotate commands, not sure what the 3rd is. Looks like the registry has been corrupted as well.

Can you open text files using the *File | Open* dialog in Notepad? If so, that would let you view the log files at least.

If you right click a .txt file, are there items missing there as well?

View attachment 85265


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes what registry problem you have I do not know, however I suspect "user choice" now this is perfectly safe and will restore the defaults, run the attached zip file and right click on the returned registry file select "merge" restart your computer.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=83461&d=1292121227

From the link JCgriff posted download the ShellExView run the program and click on "type" (main menu) to display context menu see if any blank entries appear (they are benign anyway) you can disable them.


----------

